# Paul Dukas



## Sid James

*Paul Dukas* was a noted French composer and teacher in his time, but today he is only really known for one piece.

Dukas was born in Paris in 1865. He studied at the Paris Conservatoire and befriended Debussy. After completing his studies, he became a music critic and orchestrator.

Dukas was a perfectionist and destroyed many of his pieces, so only a relatively small amount of his output remains. His first surviving work is the _*Symphony in C*_ (1896), which shows influences of Beethoven and Franck. The following year he composed his only famous piece _*L'apprenti sorcier *(The Sorcerer's Apprentice)_ which shows rhythmic mastery and vivid orchestration. An edited version was used in Disney's film _Fantasia_.

His most significant piano works are the complex and technically demanding _*Sonata in E flat minor*_ (1901) and *Variations, interlude and finale on a theme of Rameau *(1902). His last two major works, the opera *Barbe-Blueue *(Ariadne and Bluebeard) and the ballet *La Peri *(1912), show influences of Debussy.

His final years were spent teaching composition at the Conservatoire. Some of his notable students were Rodrigo, Messiaen and Chavez. He died in 1935.

I have only heard _The Sorcerer's Apprentice _and _La Peri_. I especially like the latter for it's colourful orchestration and orientalism which is reminicsent of Rimsky Korsakov and Debussy. For me, it's like Debussy's _Jeux_ (or even Stravinsky's _Firebird_), but without the underlying menace and tension. I think he was an interesting transitory figure, his style spanning the classical tradition and impressionism, and looking forward to modernism.


----------



## JTech82

Dukas is a GREAT composer. Love the impressionism in his works. I need to get more of his recordings the only one I have is a Leonard Slatkin with the Orchestre National de France on RCA.

I've liked what I've heard so far.


----------



## Lang

I know only the two works you mention, but I am always struck by how accomplished this music is. I wonder what has been lost to us, thanks to his self-critical nature.


----------



## EarlyCuyler

Just finished playing the Symphony in C, on the air. Fantastic piece, especially the Cincinnati/Cobos recording.


----------



## Metalheadwholovesclasical

I love his piece "The Sorcerer's Apprentice." It is perfect.


----------



## TresPicos

I'm listening to his beautiful little Villanelle for horn and orchestra right now. 

How sad that the guy destroyed most of his works. Even the "bad" pieces ought to be really good, in his case.


----------



## science

I want to put in a good word for the piano sonata. I first heard of it bc of the "solo piano project" on this site, but it was a good discovery for me.


----------



## Lunasong

TresPicos said:


> I'm listening to his beautiful little Villanelle for horn and orchestra right now.


I love _Villanelle._ I've read that its original purpose was as a final exam piece for horn players @ the Paris Conservatoire (1906 published). Now high school students are playing it to get into conservatory, as my son did last year. Shows how high playing standards have been raised.


----------



## Lisztian

He wrote a GREAT piano sonata. I don't know much more of his music though.


----------



## Rhombic

"La Peri" is magnificent. I also like "Villanelle", for horn and piano, a really known piece among horn players composed by Dukas.


----------



## Kommand

I'm currently playing his _Villanelle_ for horn and piano. Beautiful piece.


----------



## science

And why not some pretty impressionist art with it as well?

View attachment 43894


That has to be great for sales. I don't know why other labels can't do this kind of thing:

View attachment 43895


That is not bad but I'll guess the Hamelin CD sells better because of its pretty cover.


----------

